# Video von Website einfügen



## Womb (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo, mit welchem Befehl kann ich denn ein Video, das auf einer Website ist, in eine andere Homepage eingliedern?

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (15. Mai 2005)

HTML kennt keine Befehle, nur Elemente und Attribute.

Schau dir mal das Multimedia-Kapitel auf SelfHTML an, dort insbesondere die Abschnitte „Objekt einbinden“ und „Eigenschaften von Objekten“.


----------



## akrite (15. Mai 2005)

...hängt vom Format ab, *.rm/*.mov geht nur, wenn der Server selbst RealMedia/Quicktime-Streaming kann - mal abgesehen, das Du es selbst erst mal von der fremden Seite ziehen musst ;-) - normale *.avi's , *.mpgs lassen sich mühelos abspeichern und zum Download anbieten. Zum Abspielen böte sich ein Flash-Frontend an.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Womb (15. Mai 2005)

Bei Fotos kann ich ja einfach <IMG SRC="Adresse der Webpage"> eingeben und dann erscheints auf der Seite, mit Videos kann man das nicht so simpel machen? Hab leider kaum html Kenntnisse


----------

